# What is Pig Latin



## Earion (Feb 24, 2015)

*Pig Latin*, of course, is a constructed language game in which words in English are altered according to a simple set of rules (Wikipedia).


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

...
Athenae delendae sunt grunt. :-D

I came, I sow, I honkered.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Apr 8, 2017)

Βάσει και των κανόνων που παραθέτει η Βικιπαίδεια, θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως "ποδανά".


----------

